
Impact of WWII bombing raids felt at edge of space - daegloe
https://phys.org/news/2018-09-impact-wwii-raids-felt-edge.html
======
browsercoin
ah, this explains how the alleged extra terrestrials that shut down those
nuclear ICBMs on a US airforce base. If the tremors can be felt then a nuclear
blast would've surely caught the attention of E.T.

